# Am I tormenting my tortoise?



## Ginny (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm new to the world of tortoises. I adopted Toby from the AZ-Sonora Desert Museum (desert) tortoise rescue group about two months ago. He has his own decent-sized, dog-free backyard with lots of grass, hay, hibiscus and mallow.

There is wrought-iron gate that goes directly out to the desert arroyo, and Toby spends lots of time looking out that gate. It would be impossible for him to get out the gate - it is screened, locked and has a powerful spring.

But I get the feeling that he'd love to escape to the desert. Yesterday, I found him on his hind legs trying to get out of the gate! Is he being tormented by thoughts of freedom? Should put a layer of black screen on the gate so he can't look out? What do you guys think?


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 19, 2009)

No.. Most tortoises will always try and get out of the enclosure.. but he has better odds living with you. Best thing to do is cover it so they cant see out. Torts. like to get to the greener side of the gate.. no matter what.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah. In the wild, they push against branches and other obstructions doggedly. so whenever they see an opening in their pen, they obsess over it.

Visual barriers will prevent this- but it may keep trying for a little while because it remembers that there was something there.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 20, 2009)

That's one reason why I always suggest for a pen to be built with solid material, not see-through material. If its possible, it might be a good idea to attach a board in some way so that he can't see out the gate.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 20, 2009)

Bob's pen is made from cinder block that he can't see thru but he did escape a couple of times so now he spends a good amount of time trying to escape again. I'm thinkin it's just something they do because they are just so bull-headed...can you put a solid piece across the bottom of the gate?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree the site barrier can help. Also, the more space and distractions they have the less time they spend trying to escape. Can you provide pictures of your yard? I don't think you are tormenting him at all, although a simple change can be made such as putting up a solid gate. There are cheaper options such as attaching something solid to the gate, or nicer options such as replacing the entire gate. Yes he will still remember there is a gate there, but hopefully won't focus on it so much. 

Care to share any more about his care? I think desert tortoises are amazing.

Welcome to the forum! So glad to have you, Ginny, and Toby here. Congrats on the tort!


----------



## cueball (Jul 25, 2009)

You know I don't have any back drop to my tortoises cage and well its a pretty big cage and he never seems to want to get out of it because he is a shy breed I guess of tortoise. What kind of tortoise is yours exactly? Is it a big breed? Small breed? I would think that if you do put a black cover over the gate that he will still smell the fresh air of the desert and come and still try to get out of it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 29, 2009)

cueball said:


> You know I don't have any back drop to my tortoises cage and well its a pretty big cage and he never seems to want to get out of it because he is a shy breed I guess of tortoise. What kind of tortoise is yours exactly? Is it a big breed? Small breed? I would think that if you do put a black cover over the gate that he will still smell the fresh air of the desert and come and still try to get out of it.



Ginny is talking about an adult desert tortoise (Gopherus agassizii) who lives in the back yard. Your tortoise is probably still a baby if you're keeping it in a cage. Babies usually don't try to get to the "other side" of the wall of his world.

Yvonne


----------

